# Winchester AutoCom.



## Schuetze (Dec 12, 2021)

Does anybody load Winchester Autocom in 9mm Luger. If so how do you like it? It's the only pistol powder I can find in our local gun store right now.
Thank you.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

It is great powder for 9mm. It is a bit on the slower side burning rate.
A lotbof people use it to load major power factor for competition.


----------



## Schuetze (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

When it's it the only powder you can find ... it's great !

Actually it's in the same burn range as Unique , Universal , Power Pistol and N340 and should be just right for 9mm Luger . I haven't tried it yet but I would if I could find it .
If you can get some and the price is reasonable ... buy two !
Gary


----------

